# Uber Eats Bike Courier Tax



## Chacal (Feb 19, 2020)

Only got a 1099 MISC from Uber doing deliveries and also got a W-2 form from old job of 2019.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Is there a question?


----------



## Chacal (Feb 19, 2020)

So i just plug those numbers in and dont have to worry about miles since i did it on a bike?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chacal said:


> So i just plug those numbers in and dont have to worry about miles since i did it on a bike?


You could deduct the cost of the bike and any maintenance and repair you did. But I don't think there's any per mile deduction for bikes. The bike is a tool of your business, though.

You know to do a schedule c I assume?


----------



## Chacal (Feb 19, 2020)

No i dont know how to do a schedulenc any examples?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Chacal said:


> No i dont know how to do a schedulenc any examples?


If you used TurboTax, or similar, you just answer questions and it fills out all the forms for you. You can also go on the IRS website and search Schedule C - you'll find the form and instructions for filling it out.


----------



## Chacal (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh ok ill do that then thank you for everyones help!


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Or u can pretend u drove in a car....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chacal said:


> So i just plug those numbers in and dont have to worry about miles since i did it on a bike?


How many miles per gallon do you get ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd write off all your "work" gasoline. The IRS doesn't let you do standard mileage on a bicycle. (nor is there a reduced rate for them)


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

What it the bike was motorised. Gas or electric which classifation of vehicle would count for miles then.

Makes me wonder if them birds are deducted in miles using some mileage vehicle loophole.

I would say cars need gas. Bikes not much cost but eating food for fuel to propel the bike... deduct ur eating out costs.?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Subjugator said:


> What it the bike was motorised. Gas or electric which classifation of vehicle would count for miles then.
> 
> Makes me wonder if them birds are deducted in miles using some mileage vehicle loophole.
> 
> I would say cars need gas. Bikes not much cost but eating food for fuel to propel the bike... deduct ur eating out costs.?


You deduct your actual costs if you're using a bike. The IRS mileage allowance for vehicles is an estimate as an alternative to deducting actual costs. &#128513;


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

A bike and tax deductions :roflmao:

Inflatable tire tube
Spare tire
Phone mount
Blue tooth headset
Calories from stolen fries on mcdonalds orders.


Claim calories


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

John oceans said:


> A bike and tax deductions :roflmao:
> 
> Inflatable tire tube
> Spare tire
> ...


A dollar is a dollar! &#129315;


----------



## Chacal (Feb 19, 2020)

All the leg cramps that we bike couriers get in DC should be a big decuctible too. This guy was like "Why dont you get a car" ... DC and CAR...u aint gonna get anywhere...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> If you used TurboTax, or similar, you just answer questions and it fills out all the forms for you. You can also go on the IRS website and search Schedule C - you'll find the form and instructions for filling it out.


Be careful with turbo tax or any software. You should still read the IRS directions. Often it asks questions and people just don't answer them correctly and then you won't get sent to the correct forms.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

The. Big thing is cash vs accrual accounting. I read once you pick one you cant choose the other. flags irs to audit. But if you pick I think accrual your able to switch to cash. So if you cant remember refer to previous years taxes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Be careful with turbo tax or any software. You should still read the IRS directions. Often it asks questions and people just don't answer them correctly and then you won't get sent to the correct forms.


That's true. You should definitely make sure you understand what they are asking and, if you don't, read up on the specific section. If your taxes aren't super complicated, going to a tax preparer (like H&R both block) can be a good idea. They are cheaper than an actual CPA, but have training that the average person doesn't have.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Subjugator said:


> Or u can pretend u drove in a car....


I’m hearing mixed answers about using bicycle mileage for deduction. Some said you can’t but a few said yes. I guess I could pretend that I drove in a car.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't remember this post lol. So long ago


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Subjugator said:


> I don't remember this post lol. So long ago


i just dm you. had a few questions


----------

